# Grundwasser



## StefanS (29. Nov. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

in einem anderen Forum verkündet mal wieder jemand fröhlich, dass er einen Naturteich ohne Folie bauen will und kann. Begründung: Er hat Lehmboden und ein Probeloch gegraben - nach 30 cm stösst er schon auf Wasser  . Von den Mitgliedern bekommt er zwar alle möglichen Bedenken zu hören, doch sagt niemand deutlich, dass diese Wasser nun so gar nichts über die Höhe des Grundwassers aussagt und vermutlich reines Oberflächenwasser ist.

Speziell in Lehmboden stösst man auf wasserführende Schichten, die aber nicht vom Grundwasser, sondern vom Oberflächenwasser gespeist werden und deshalb auch von der Ergiebigkeit des Oberflächenwassers abhängig sind. Dass *Grund*wasser bis an oder bis knapp unter die Erdoberfläche kommt, ist zwar möglich, aber eher selten, selbst bei auch sonst "nassen" Grundstücken. Niemand, der - vor allem im Herbst/Winter - beim Graben auf Wasser stösst, sollte ohne weitere Nachprüfung davon ausgehen, dass nor ein grösseres Loch zu graben braucht und fertig ist der Teich (bei wirklichem Grundwasser wünsche ich übrigens viel Vergnügen bei der Arbeit...). Bevor man sich darauf verlässt, dass wegen hohen Grundwasserstandes (das kann man auch bei der Gemeinde erfragen einschl. möglicher  Nutzungseinschränkungen) ein Teich ohne Abdichtung allein durch das Ausheben einer __ Senke entsteht, würde ich dringend empfehlen, eine mehrere Meter tiefe Probebohrung mit grossem Durchmesser auszubringen und diese zunächst einmal ein Jahr lang zu beobachten: Lehm hält Oberflächenwasser nur schlecht. Wasseradern haben im Jahresverlauf eine sehr unterschiedliche Ergiebigkeit. Und wenn man in grösserer Tiefe auf eine wasserdurchlässige Schicht stöst, ist zumieist auch Schluss mit der Herrlichkeit.

Nehmt mein Beispiel: Mein Grundstück ist ehemaliges Garonne Flussbett. Also Lehm mit groben (Fluss-)Kieseln. Wenn ich jetzt (im Winter und nach ergiebigen Regenfällen) im Garten ein 50 oder 60 cm tiefes Loch grabe, läuft das selbstverständlich voll Wasser. Selbst in den Spurrillen von LKWs versickert das Wasser nur sehr langsam, zumeist wird es von Regenfällen wieder aufgefüllt, bevor man das Absinken des Wasserstandes deutlich sieht. Grundwasser ?? Unfug, Grundwasser beginnt bei uns auf 6 Metern Tiefe, im Hochsommer auf ca. 7 Metern. Lässt sich über meinen Brunnen leicht feststellen. Das ist alles Oberflächenwasser, das eben nur sehr langsam versickert. Beim Ausheben meines Teiches entstand jedoch eine trockene (!) Grube, die dann durch heftige Regenfälle immer wieder mit bis zu 30 cm Regenwasser angefüllt wurde. Dieses ist jedoch innerhalb von 1 bis 2 Wochen immer wieder versickert. Ab Frühsommer ist übrigens eben jener Lehmboden betonhart, man kann ihm nur mit einem Bagger zu Leibe rücken, jeder Spaten, jede Sptizhacke und erst recht jede Motorfräse versagt kläglich (und manchmal selbst die Klauen an der Grabschaufel des Baggers). Aus meiner Sicht nur allzu verständlich, da ja kein Wasser mehr nachgeführt wird...

Dies nur als Hinweis, bevor auch hier jemand glaubt, er brauche nur ein 400 m3 grosses Loch zu buddeln und könne sich die Folie sparen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## arne (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser*

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne einen Bachlauf anlegen und würde gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist, abgesehen von den Kosten, das Grundwasser als Quelle anzubohren. 
Über Informationen und Ideen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Arne


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser*

Hallo Arne,

und Willkommen im Forum.
Leider fehlt mir im Moment die Zeit ausführlich zu antworten-die Arbeit ruft! 
Im Prinzip ist es möglich. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie es in 1, 2, 3....oder mehr Metern Tiefe unter Deinem Grundstück aussieht. Bei Fels oder Gesteinsschichten wird die Angelegenheit teuer bzw. Du kannst es vergessen!
Vielleicht hat ja ein Nachbar einen Brunnen und Du kannst da mal Wasserwerte erfragen/messen. Nicht jedes Wasser ist für Teiche geeignet!
Aber ich sehe ein nächstes Problem: Wohin mit dem vielen Wasser?
Du würdest dauerhaft Wasser nach oben befördern. Wo soll das nach dem Bachlauf hin? :? 

@Stefan

Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber momentan liegt unser Grundwasserspiegel bei nicht mal 1m Tiefe-ich konnte die Oberfläche im Brunnen mit der Hand berühren (es steht im Schachtbrunnen und im Keller........... bei dieser Marke  )
Im Sommer geht er aber schon mal auf 2m runter.


----------



## jochen (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser*

Hallo...

Hier mal ein kleiner Beitrag zu diesen Thema.
Nachdem wir im Dezember 2002 unseren Weihnachtsbaum im eigenen Grundstück _fällten_, grub ich die Wurzel im darauffolgenden Frühjahr aus.
Dabei bemerkte ich schon beim buddeln das ich auf Wasser (leider kein Öl) gestoßen bin.
Ich ließ das Grabloch den ganzen Sommer über offen und beobachtete, das der Wasserstand selbst im _Jahrtausendsommer_ 2003 immer um die 10cm betrug.
Im Frühjahr 2004 setzten wir Pflanzen ein, und bekamen so einen Minisumpf ganz ohne Folie.

 

Jedoch muss man dazu sagen, das unser Grundstück durchzogen ist von mehreren Quellen, die ich teilweise _gefangen_ habe und diese als Wasservorrat nutze.
Das Grundstück hat einen lehmhaltigen Boden.
Ich denke , wenn ich das Sumpfstück vergrößern möchte, würde sich wie von Stefan beschrieben eine neue Ader freimachen, die unserem schönen Minisumpf das Wasser abstellt...


----------



## gabi (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser*

Hi Jochen,

ja dann kann ich dir zu deinem Fund nur gratulieren, wenn sogar im Super-Sommer 2003 der Wasserspiegel nicht wesentlich gesunken ist.
Ich mit meinem künstlichen Teich muss ja immer mal wieder Wasser nachfüllen. Das wirst du im deinem Mini-Sumpf nicht brauchen.


----------



## jochen (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser*

Hallo Gabi...

Ja eine schöne Ecke ist es geworden, zwar nur 1m², aber ich werde mich hüten etwas daran zu ändern. Wie schon beschrieben aus folgenden Grund>>



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Lehm hält Oberflächenwasser nur schlecht. Wasseradern haben im Jahresverlauf eine sehr unterschiedliche Ergiebigkeit. Und wenn man in grösserer Tiefe auf eine wasserdurchlässige Schicht stöst, ist zumieist auch Schluss mit der Herrlichkeit.



Der Minisumpf liegt sehr unscheinbar im Garten, hinter verschiedenen Sträuchern versteckt, vielleicht ist das gerade der besondere Reiz daran...


----------



## StefanS (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser*

Hallo Jochen,

saaag mal, das sieht ja toll aus ! Da würde ich auch nur mit äußerster Vorsicht "erweitern", aber wenn das klappt - super ! Da ergeben sich tolle Möglichkeiten.

Ich wollte ja auch nur darauf hinweisen, dass (bei weitem !) nicht jeder, der im Frühjahr seinen Spaten in den Lehmboden sticht und dort Wasser sieht, gleich einen Teich ohne Folie bauen kann. Die Enttäuschung kann böse werden. Und selbst Quellen sind, wie Du ja auch richtig einschätzst, kein _Grund_wasser.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## jochen (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser*

Hallo,

Hier nochmal ein paar Eindrücke unserer kleinen Sumpfecke, der Zufall wollte es so.....
doch irgentwie ein Gewinn in unseren Garten,


----------



## StefanS (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser*

Das sehe ich aber auch so !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## bonsai (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser*

Moin,
sag mall Jochen, wie hältst Du den Schachtelhalm im Griff. Ich finde den sehr schön, habe aber Befürchtung, dass ich den nicht bändigen kann.

Ist ne schöne Ecke geworden.

gruß
Norbert


----------



## jochen (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser*

Hallo Norbert,

Da ich mitten im Teichbau stecke, habe ich bei dieser Pflanze noch keine Erfahrung wie sie sich im Teich verhält. 
Ich probiere sie einfach mal aus.
Meine Frau hat da einfach einen grünen Daumen für den Schachtelhalm entwickelt.
Sie nimmt immer nur die Teile dieser Pflanze die  unser Gärtner zum dekorieren diverser Blumensträuße zusteckt, und pflanzt sie irgentwo im Garten ein.
Im Minisumpf lassen wir sie erst mal wuchern, sie fühlt sich sehr wohl im lehmigen Boden.
Hier nochmal ein Bild im Vorgarten an der Brunnenecke mit Schachtelhalm.
In dieser Ecke wächst die Pflanze eher _zäh_. Hier verwenden wir normale Gartenerde und sie ist eingeengt von Pflastersteinen.
Zu sehen ist auf diesen Bildern, der stetige Zufluß unseres Brunnen.
Lohn für die schweistreibende Arbeit fürs Drainagelegen und _fangen_ der Wasseradern im Grundstück.


----------



## gabi (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Grundwasser*

Hi Norbert,

auch ich habe Schachtelhalm im Teich. Den gleichen wie Jochen auf den Bildern. Den halte ich dadurch im Griff dass der Bereich in dem sich der Schachtelhalm wohlfühlt eng begrenzt ist. Ich hab inzwischen schon mehr über verschiedene Arten Schachtelhalm gelesen und vermute dass er sich dort wo seine Bedingungen optimal erfüllt sind sehr gut ausbreitet, wo aber die Bedingungen nicht stimmen lässt er sich auch nicht ansiedeln. Sehr wählerisch. Ich find meinen Winterschachtelhalm übrigens ganz toll.

Schachtelhalm


----------

